# Your rats love what you wear!



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok, well I have had a lot of homework lately and so I just take my rats out to hang with me, no real playing just bonding and my rat Pepper, LOVES when i wear double tank tops. She crawls under one and is able to climb on my back because of the under tank top layer. She also like climbing into the front and sleeps in my stomach area between the two shirts.

what clothing do you wear that you know your rats enjoy? Chewing on your earing's perhaps??


----------



## Cyke (Aug 31, 2007)

Usually when i walk around with my rat on my shoulder I wear a Dickies button up work shirt cuz they have really big pockets on the chest that my rat at times sits in


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Kismet likes it when I wear a tank top underneath a T-shirt. She likes to climb around on my shoulders but not if they're bare, and she likes to be underneath my shirt too, and she can climb around on the tank top. Also, she likes sleeping in the sleeves of my big T-shirts 

Jellybean for whatever reason likes a certain pair of shorts... but I don't like to wear those around her - there are some places your rats just shouldn't go! ^^;;;

None of my rats have been fans of the forced socialization-recommended hoodies.

Edit: Oh, and Coconut does like to nibble on my earrings, but I have to keep her away from them. My ears still aren't healed right


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

My rat is all ways trying to get in my shorts/pants/sleves. He will even lift my shirt and and start crawling around. In the pet store before I even paid for him he was in my hoodie pouch.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

my ratties dont care what i wear, as long as they can hide in whatever top i have on, although they do prefer tshirts to tanktops.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Anything with a hood. :lol:


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Anything with a hood 

And Curly LOVED to eat my dreadlocks when I still had them, lol.

Zero tries to eat my septum ring from time to time..


----------



## Bandit (Jul 30, 2007)

My old rat use to hangon to my septum ring. I had a rather large ring in it and she would refuse to let go until she could hold on no longer. What a clown she was.

Sid really likes it when I wear hoodies and she can sit on the back of my neck and stay warm. She also likes it when I wear a sports bra because she can wiggle herself inbetween my boobs and fall asleep. She was creeping people out yesterday because her little head was poking over the top of my tank top. 

All my rats love how my leather coat has inside pockets. They sit in them and fall asleep.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

My rat will sit in my hood too. I used to have 0g lobes and Noah would put his nose in the tunnel and make a loud sniffing sound. He liked pulling on them too. I took them out though to prove to my mom that my "port holes" would go back to normal. They nearly closed on me. I started re stretching them so they are a 6g now.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

My girls like loose long sleeves and large pockets. Jamie is so bad about stealing my squishy kaos eyelets right out of m ear. and they all enjoy chewing on my hair and pulling on my jewelry...


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Mine like long-sleeved, loose shirts so they can go inside the sleeves. They don't much like hoodies. No idea why but when I wear one, they avoid the hoods. They don't seem to like pockets either but maybe that's because mine are too small for them lol.
They don't really chew my ears, they just smell them a lot, and brux in them. Too cute.


----------



## say_not_a_word (Sep 2, 2007)

i've only had my rats a day or so and they looove my zip up hoodie. they crawl down through the front zipper and into the hood of it and stay there very content. they also seem to like nosing around my plugs/ears (i have 7/8 inch ears and they seem to like sticking their nose through it) and playing with the few dreads i have.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

say_not_a_word said:


> i have 7/8 inch ears and they seem to like sticking their nose through it) and playing with the few dreads i have.



LOL, mine also! I was almost at an inch and my boys went crazy for it! Haha, Ive gauged down since, but they still get a kick outa it. xD I had to take out some of by earing do to them trying to rip them out...


----------



## say_not_a_word (Sep 2, 2007)

i also can't believe a rat forum is active past 2am on a sunday! awesome.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL, well Im a night person...Ill prob be up till 4-5 xD and its only 11:30 here, (Ca).


----------



## say_not_a_word (Sep 2, 2007)

haha ah yes, i forget that time zones exist sometimes. i'm also a bit tipsy so that could explain it


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thats a very good possibility.


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

well, when i had them, all 4 of my ratty boys looooooved my hoodies...the kangaroo pocket on the front, the sleeves (inside and out), the hood (up or not). they'd lay in the hood while it wasnt on my head, kinda like one of those backpacks u can put kids in....they'd ride around with me anywhere, even if it was just in the house.... my hamster loooooves the kangaroo pockets


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm nocturnal.


----------

